# my 12/4/03 350z dyno



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

Well i got my dyno today but it wasnt very helpful.....

Why u may ask well it wasnt a dyno-jet it was a clayton dyno so the results are diffrent from what most people have i guess..... I didnt get a base line before so i guess im gonna use this as a base line or go to another shop with a dyno-jet.... problem is i have to go 200 miles to do that...... 

You cant really see the picture below clearly cause i dont have a scanner but the top right number is 300 and it goes down is 50 increments..... 
The bottom numbers are RPM and range from 2469 to 6490...

My peak HP was 285 and torque was 250....
A previous run had peak 270 hp and 243 torque... this was before they changed their GTHP from 3.4 to 2.3 and i have no idea what that was....i also dont have a picture of that only excel number ill try to make a graph later....


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

can u guys compare to [email protected]'s dyno and tell me what u think....


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> can u guys compare to [email protected]'s dyno and tell me what u think....


Take a digital picture and send it to me and I well post it for you?


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

this is [email protected] DYNO below












I was trying to do some data analysis and i have come up with..

3000rpm 125hp 219tq
4000rpm 182hp 238tq
5000rpm 237hp 248tq
6000rpm 277hp 242tq
6260rpm 285hp 239tq

if u look at jason's dyno and match the rpm's u can see i start off really close to his numbers after 4000rpm is when my powerband increases and dramatically changes....


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> this is [email protected] DYNO below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. is that all the mods you have done to your Z (intake, exhaust,High flow Cats) ?


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

yes Injen CA intake, SES exhaust and high flow cats...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

285RWHP! WOAH! Thats HIGH!!!!!!!!

Wowie!

Dont go by that dyno graph!!!!

The numbers are accurate but the lines are not!

If you notice the TQ numbers on the same line are HIGHER then the HP numbers on the right, so the graph is long..
they are off by 25...

So the plot is off...


I was only making 248RWHP.. 

I dont see your dyno?


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

so ur dyno was off jason??????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> so ur dyno was off jason??????


the numbers are correct... 

but the graphic representation is off... if you notice the HP and TQ curves cross at 5750RPM rather then 5250 like on yours....

The Max TQ line is 275 on the graph and the HP is 250... So the graph is wrong, the numbers are accurate though...


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

jason u saw the dyno i sent u so what u think.....???? compared to urs???? im not sure if my Z is actually putting out that much power... would like it to though..... well atleast i got a base line to compare other mods to.... tried to post the picture but its not working.... still waiting for cawest to give his opinion...


what does the curve cross of hp and tq mean???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> what does the curve cross of hp and tq mean???



The Z's Horse Power and Torque curves should cross at 5250RPM. Where the lines meet and cross. 

If you look at my graph they cross at 5750 becauase the graph is wrong, but my actual HP number are correct. The graph is just not scaled properly.

Your numbers are very high, what type of dyno was it? Is it SAE Horse Power (simulate air and environment hp)...

If it was really 280 im jelous!!!

My guess is you are above 250 at least to the wheels.

Unless you have a few dozen more stickers then me? J/K hehe


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

the shop i got my dyno at do not do SAE numbers..... they just put out raw numbers.....
Im in florida at sea level and it was 65 degrees with a fan in front of my CAI


----------

